

One easy step to increase your iOS/Android app downloads - yohann305
http://www.appFresh.us/index.html

======
jonaphin
Absolutely, screenshots & icon are the first hook to an app. In my opinion
screenshots greatly influence my decision if I'm presented with two unknown
apps of potentially same value/ratings.

